# Du lịch ngoài nước > Tour >  Du lịch đài loan 6 ngày 5 đêm

## hanoidulich

DU LỊCH ĐÀI LOAN 6 NGÀY  5 ĐÊM
Khởi hành: ngày 20 hàng tháng



*
NGÀY 1: HÀ NỘI - ĐÀI BẮC - LONG SƠN TỰ     (Ăn tối)*
 Chuyến bay: HANTPE BR398 (Giờ bay 12h35, đáp 15h55 giờ địa phương )
  09:00 hướng dẫn viên đón Quý khách tại sân bay Nội Bài đáp chuyến bay  đi thành phố Đài Bắc, Đài Loan. Đến sân bay quốc tế Trung Chính, thành  phố Đài Bắc, xe và hướng dẫn địa phương đưa Quý khách đến tham quan Long  Sơn Tự - ngôi chùa lớn nhất của thành phố Đài Bắc và cổ nhất của đảo  quốc Đài Loan, nơi tập trung phần lớn người dân và tín đồ đạo Phật trong  thành phố tụ họp để dâng hương cầu Phật. Sau bữa tối, Quý khách được  đắm mình trong bồn nước nóng kiểu Nhật Bản để quên đi hết những mệt mỏi.
 Hotel: Khách sạn Unite 3* hoặc tương đương.    

*  NGÀY 2: ĐÀI BẮC: Đài tưởng niệm Tưởng Giới Thạch – Phủ tổng thống- Tháp  101 – Cố Cung- Chợ đêm Sỹ Lâm.       (Ăn sáng, trưa, tối)*
  Sau bữa sáng, đoàn đi thăm quan Đài tưởng niệm Tưởng Giới Thạch. Đây là  quảng trường hùng vĩ nhất trên diện tích 25 héc ta gồm cả đài tưởng  niệm anh hùng liệt sĩ, công viên Trung Chính, nhà hát kịch Quốc Gia,  phòng hòa nhạc... Tiếp đến Quý khách ghé thăm Phủ tổng thống, nơi làm  việc của cơ quan chính phủ Đài Loan. Phủ tổng thống được xây dựng vào  năm 1912. Trong thời gian Nhật chiếm đóng Đài Loan Phủ tổng thống còn  tên gọi là Phủ Tổng Đô. Nơi đây chính là nơi lưu dấu nhiều sự kiện lịch  sử quan trọng của Đài Loan. (Quý khách lưu ý cần mang theo hộ chiếu khi  đến thăm Phủ tổng thống để xuất trình)
  Tiếp tục cuộc hành trình xe đưa quý khách tham quan toà tháp 101. Đây  là toà nhà và trung tâm thương mại cao nhất Đài Bắc và là toà nhà cao  thứ 2 thế giới. Buổi tối tháp được thắp sáng bởi những đèn màu với chủ  đề “Bảy sắc cầu vồng”. Tòa nhà thường được thắp sáng vào lúc mặt trời  lặn và đóng cửa lúc 10 giờ đêm. Đến toà nhà 101 du khách có thể ngắm  nhìn toàn cảnh thành phố Đài Bắc mỹ lệ (Khách tự túc mua vé lên Tháp )
  Sau bữa trưa,Quý khách sẽ cùng đến thăm Cố Cung, một trong bốn bảo tàng  lớn nhất thế giới về số lượng các bảo vật. Quý khách sẽ được tận mắt  chiêm ngưỡng những hiện vật hàng nghìn năm lịch sử của đất nước Trung  Hoa mà phần lớn trong số đó được chính quyền Tưởng Giới Thạch mang từ  bảo tàng Cố Cung ở Trung Quốc lục địa sang Đài Loan. 
  Sau đó đoàn ăn tối tại nhà hàng qúy khách được đắm mình thư giãn trong  những bồn nước nóng kiểu Nhật Bản để quên đi hết những mệt mỏi. Sau đó  xe đưa quý khách đến chợ đêm Sỹ Lâm, một nét văn hoá đặc trưng của người  dân Đài Bắc.
 Hotel: Khách sạn Unite 3* hoặc tương đương.     

*  NGÀY 3: ĐÀI BẮC – ĐÀI TRUNG: Du ngoạn Hồ Nhật Nguyệt – Miếu Văn Võ –  Nông trại chè – Chợ đêm Phùng Giáp      (Ăn sáng, trưa, tối)*
  Sau bữa sáng, Quý khách đáp chuyến tàu cao tốc tới Đài Trung. Cách Đài  Bắc khoảng hơn 200km về phía nam, Đài Trung là nơi có khí hậu mát mẻ và  khá dễ chịu ở quốc đảo Đài Loan. 
Đến  Đài Trung, Quý khách tới tham quan Hồ Nhật Nguyệt, cùng xuống thuyền du  ngoạn cảnh hồ, ngắm các công trình kiến trúc và phong cảnh hữu tình nơi  đây. Hồ Nhật Nguyệt là một trong những cảnh quan nổi tiếng ở Nam Đầu.  Đây là một hồ nhân tạo do người Nhật xây đập tạo thành từ năm 1931 để  làm thuỷ điện. Hồ rộng 793 mẫu, ở độ cao khoảng 750 mét so với mặt biển.  Sở dĩ gọi là Nhật Nguyệt Đàm là vì nếu đứng ở trên đảo La Lỗ giữa hồ  thì có thể thấy phần hồ phía đông của đảo hình bán nguyệt giống như mặt  trăng và phần hồ phía tây của đảo hình tròn giống như mặt trời. Nước hồ  xanh lục rất đẹp. Bên bờ bắc hồ Nhật Nguyệt, Quý khách sẽ ghé thăm Miếu  Văn Võ, ngôi miếu có lịch sử gắn với hồ Nhật Nguyệt.
Chiều, Quý khách đến tham quan Nông trại chè, tìm hiểu cách trồng trọt và chế biến chè đặc sản của Đài Trung.
 Buổi tối đoàn tham quan chợ đêm Phùng Giáp và về khách sạn nghỉ ngơi.
 Hotel: Twin Star 3* hoặc tương đương.  

* NGÀY 4: ĐÀI TRUNG – ĐÀI NAM – CAO HÙNG: (Ăn sáng, trưa, tối)*
 Đèo An Bình - Phật Quang Sơn – Sông Tình Yêu
  Sau bữa sáng tại khách sạn, đoàn làm thủ tục check out và lên xe tới  thành phố Đài Nam – thành phố lớn thứ tư của quốc đảo Đài Loan, sau Đài  Bắc, Cao Hùng và Đài Trung. Tới Đài Nam, đoàn tham quan đèo An Bình.
  Sau bữa trưa đoàn tiếp tục di chuyển đến thành phố biển Cao Hùng xinh  đẹp. Đến Cao Hùng, đoàn thăm Phật Quang Sơn, cái nôi của “Phật pháp nhân  gian”, được mệnh danh là “kinh đô phật giáo Nam Đài”. 
  Rời Phật Quang Sơn, đoàn ghé thăm Dreaming Mall, trung tâm mua sắm lớn  nhất tại Đài Loan và lớn thứ hai tại Đông Nam Á. Sau bữa tối, Quý khách  lên thuyền ngắm cảnh đẹp lãng mạn của sông Tình Yêu. 
  Sông Tình yêu khởi nguồn tại thôn Nhân Vũ, huyện Cao Hùng và chảy qua  phố Cao Hùng. Đây là một trong những con sông chính của thành phố Cao  Hùng, với độ dài khoảng 16.4km. Sông Love river còn được coi như dòng  sông mẹ của thành phố. Về đêm, sông Love river mang vẻ đẹp diễm lệ, mặt  sông lấp lánh ánh sáng phản chiếu từ những tòa nhà, cột đèn ở hai bên  bờ. Ngồi thuyền ngắm cảnh Loveriver về đêm, quý khách có thể thưởng thức  ly cafe thơm ngon trong khung cảnh lãng mạn, có thể xem rước đèn lồng  và những màn biểu diễn nghệ thuật, nhạc hội và lễ nhạc cổ truyền dân  gian ở hai bên bờ.
 Hotel: Khách sạn Toong Mao 3* hoặc tương đương.      

*  NGÀY 5: CAO HÙNG: Hồ Liên Hoa – Lầu Xuân Thu – Cựu Lãnh sự quán Anh -  Vịnh Tây Tử - Chợ đêm Lục Hợp         (Ăn sáng, trưa, tối)*
  Quý khách ăn sáng tại khách sạn, lên xe đi thăm Hồ Liên Hoa (Hoa Sen).  Hồ Liên Hoa diện tích rộng 1900 km vuông, là danh thắng cấp tỉnh của Đài  Loan, với rừng nguyên sinh và các loài chim thú, mỗi mùa hồ lại có  những sắc thái riêng, làm nên phong cảnh đẹp cho thành phố Cao Hùng.
 Bên Hồ Liên Hoa, soi bóng lầu Xuân Thu với kiến trúc cổ tinh xảo, kết hợp với hệ thống đèn, tạo nên vẻ đẹp lộng lẫy và cổ kính.
 Đoàn tiếp tục đến tham quan mua sắm tại trung tâm thương mại, lựa chọn những món đồ trang sức làm quà lưu niệm.
  Sau khi ăn trưa, xe đưa Quý khách đi thăm Cựu Lãnh sự quán Anh tại Cao  Hùng. Được xây dựng năm 1865, và được coi là tòa nhà theo phong cách  phương Tây đầu tiên trên đảo, Cựu Lãnh sự quán nằm trên đỉnh Vịnh Tây  Tử, nhìn ra vịnh và cảng Cao Hùng, hiện là nơi rất thu hút khách du  lịch.
  Tiếp đó đoàn đến thăm vịnh Tây Tử nổi tiếng với làn nước trong xanh với  dải san hô và những dải đá ngầm. Đến thăm vịnh Tây Tử, du khách không  thể bỏ lỡ cơ hội được ngắm cảnh hoàng hôn tại nơi đây. 
 Sau bữa tối, Quý khách đến tham quan mua sắm tại chợ đêm Lục Hợp.
 Hotel: Khách sạn Toong Mao 3* hoặc khách sạn tương đương.  

* NGÀY 6: CAO HÙNG - HÀ NỘI             (Ăn sáng)*
 Chuyến bay: KHH/HAN B7032 (Giờ bay 07h15, đáp 08h45 giờ địa phương )
  04:30 xe đón quý khách tại khách sạn đưa ra sân bay quốc tế Cao Hùng  trở về Hà Nội. Xe đón quý khách tại sân bay quốc tế Nội Bài, đưa về một  điểm tại trung tâm thành phố. Kết thúc chương trình.

*GIÁ TRỌN GÓI THAM KHẢO: 22.680.000 VND/Khách   * 

*BAO GỒM:      * 
 - Vé máy bay khứ hồi: HAN/TPE - KHH/HAN
 - Khách sạn 3 sao (2 người /phòng, nếu dư 1 nam hoặc 1 nữ sẽ ở 3 người/phòng).
 - Các bữa ăn theo chương trình Usd 8/khách/bữa.
 - Xe máy lạnh đời mới.
 - Hướng dẫn viên nhiệt tình, chuyên nghiệp. 
 - Vé tham quan các điểm thắng cảnh.
- Visa Đài Loan (Cùng nhập cảnh và cùng xuất cảnh).
 - Bảo hiểm du lịch.
 Quà tặng: mũ, vỏ hộ chiếu. 

* KHÔNG BAO GỒM:*
 - Vé lên tháp 101 
 - Chi phí cá nhân: Điện thoại, giặt là…
- Phụ thu phòng đơn : 220$/khách
 - Tiền Tip cho lái xe và hướng dẫn: 3USD/khách/ ngày

Liên hệ
Lý Hương
Hanoi Fairtours ., Jsc
Địa Chỉ: Số nhà 6 - Tập thể 27/7 - Yên Hòa - Cầu Giấy - Hà Nội                    
Tel: (844) 974 5656 | (844) 3782 3577 * Fax: (844) 3782 3578 * Hotline: 0973868788 * Email: admin@vietnamdeluxetravel.com & info@vietnamdeluxetravel.com

----------

